# Loft Direction



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

I live in FL..my back yard is 90'x30' House on the west side of the yard,Yard direction the long side head to north /south..I have 8'x8' on the south end side with a lot of tall 20 ' trees at the back.. Landing borads/Aviary face to north..Now i don't have much sun at all..at the north end having full sun till 3.45PM.
I been thinking to build 8'x 16 at the north end..Question is ...IS the sun directions keep changing with the season?I can build lofts on the east side but i will lost a lot of space.Which that my wife woun't agree.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Seems to me like the temp down there most of the year would be such that they'd want to get out of the sun a good portion of the time (someone correct me if I'm wrong about this). I know they need sunlight but I don't think they need constant sunlight. I would worry more about ventilation especially in a humid climate such as Florida. 

As far as the position of the sun changing with the seasons I'm not sure what you mean. Yes, the position of the sun in relation to the horizon does change with the season as well as the length of time between sunrise and sunset, but it always has and always will rise in the east/set in the west. I hope this answers your questions. Let me know if I missed anything. 

What part of Florida do you live in? I used to live in St. Petersburg.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The ideal spot for a loft is facing south if possible. The birds should have access to the sun IF they want to be in the sun. If they get to hot, they can go inside. They will lay in the sun when it's burning hot, just like they will lay in the rain with wings up when it's 35 degrees.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The sun does seem to be at a different angle this time of year, as well as having less daylight. That will change as the seasons change.

We really don't have to worry about sunlight or the lack thereof, mostly just rain proof roofs and coops ( as in hurricane winds and rain), and lots of ventilation. Finding enough shade in the summer and keeping the birds cool is my first priority in the summer.

We built our aviaries facing North and it really isn't a problem, unless we get a cold Canadian clipper, then I have to cover any openings with plastic. I have my openings facing the house so we can see what is going on all day.


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> The ideal spot for a loft is facing south if possible. The birds should have access to the sun IF they want to be in the sun. If they get to hot, they can go inside. They will lay in the sun when it's burning hot, just like they will lay in the rain with wings up when it's 35 degrees.


Yepp that what i plan to do..Building 16'x8' at the north end and aviary facing to the south.
Thanks


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> We really don't have to worry about sunlight or the lack thereof, mostly just rain proof roofs and coops ( as in hurricane winds and rain), and lots of ventilation. Finding enough shade in the summer and keeping the birds cool is my first priority in the summer.


I didn't think sunlight would ever be a problem down there. Matter of fact it seems to me that actually getting the loft out of the sun for a portion of the day would be ideal, a tall nearby oak or citrus tree would probably be nice in the latter part of the day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

roxtar said:


> I didn't think sunlight would ever be a problem down there. Matter of fact it seems to me that actually getting the loft out of the sun for a portion of the day would be ideal, a tall nearby oak or citrus tree would probably be nice in the latter part of the day.


Hi roxtar,

Actually, I have heard that shade from trees is really not a good idea if the trees are too close to the coop (they block the view of the coop so the birds don't have a clear view of it when coming home, and they may even sit in the tree, if it is big), and also you don't want trees to drop sap on the roof, that would not be good either.

actually the loft itself can produce welcomed shade, as well as an aviary, and it can be comfortable as long as there is enough air circulating.


----------

